# Biken rund um Darmstadt



## Mo281282 (20. November 2004)

Hi zusammen!!!

Werde demnächst unter der Woche wegen meinem Studium in Darmstadt wohnen und muss dann leider schweren Herzens auf mein Bikeparadies rund um Aschaffenburg (Spessart, usw.) verzichten müssen.
Deshalb wollt ich mal fragen wie es in DA so aussieht.
Wie weit muss man da so fahren um ein paar Berge zu bekommen und wie die Wege und so da sind.
Fahre meistens Touren auf Feldwegen (keine Forstautobahnen!!) und Trails.

Gibt es viele Biker in der Ecke

MFG

Mo


----------



## ghostlector (20. November 2004)

servus 
also wenn du lust und bock hast kannst mit uns biken ! wir also ( Blumenw.., vision... und ich) biken zu <80% jedes WE

mfg ghostlector 
s.Fotos Blumenw 
          ghostlector


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limabiker (25. November 2004)

Hallo Mo,
schau mal bei www.melibokus-biker.de rein. Da starten Touren in Darmstadt oder nicht so weit weg davon.


----------



## Mörderpinguin (22. Dezember 2004)

Wohne selber auch in Darmstadt und fahre recht gerne zur Burg Frankenstein, da gibt es in direkter Nähe alles, um nach Feierabend noch ein wenig Spass zu haben. Auch Melibogus ist zu empfehlen. Aber schau am besten wirklich mal unter Melibogus-Biker.

Gruß
Mp


----------



## Maddin (28. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

ich habe auch mal in DA gewohnt (Studentendorf).

Guter Ausgangspunkt ist das Böllenfalltor. Ab da wirds langsam bergig
und es hat herrlich viele Single-Trails. Einfach immer Richtung Süden.

Ciao Maddin


----------



## Hugo (2. Januar 2005)

weiss ywar ni was du an aburg so doll findest aber wenn du schon studierst in DA wieso dann nicht beim studentenbiketreff mitfahrn?
sind einige biker und werden 2005 auch sicher wieder zu den dhm fahrn

kontaktier ma markus unter 
[email protected]

der kann dir weiter helfen


----------



## Skkain (8. Januar 2005)

HI 
Kann hier einer von euch mir und ein paar andere kumpels vielleicht mal den melibokus zeigen soll ja ganz gut sein, aber erst wenn das wetter wieder besser ist und es net regnet!


Greetz Skkain


----------



## fabdh (11. Januar 2005)

edit:ups.was falsch gemacht...


----------

